# Add-a-room, Screened Awning, Enclosure, Etc.



## Sayonara

We have a Syudney 32BHDS with the 16' awning. The DW really likes the idea of having a screened room around the awning.

How does everyone feel about these?
Are they worth the time to put up each trip?
Are they a hassle to manage?
Are they worth the money?
Can you close the screened walls if it rains?

etc.....

Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I have what is called an Add a Room. I don t use it every time, usually depending on length of stay. Mine has the drop down vinyl (privacy panels)which covers the screen when you want. It gives you privacy, it is a place that you can put the bikes at night or when you are not there (obviously not locked but it makes it harder for someone to take something.) If you have small children, it creates another somewhat secure room for them to be outside buy harder to wander away. Some use the same reason and use for dogs.

One time I was out for a weekend and had not planned on setting it up but I had a rear neighbor who was extremely annoying and nosy (stared all day) so I set up the room and closed the pricacy panel facing him.

One thing I have found is it gets dirtier packing it up than when using. I now have a clean tarp that I can lay on a wet or dirty ground, this way I can lay my panels down on a clean tarp to fold and put away. Saved me a lot of washing.

John


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks for the info. is there a preferred dealer to get these or is my dealer just as good as any. what $ range are they in? $250? $500? $1000?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Our Coleman pop-up had one and I'd say we used it about 3 times in 3 years. It was nice once it was up, but we found out it really wasn't that helpful to have up.

YMMV...


----------



## 3athlete

we have the same one as tdffjohn and we love it. we use it almost every time we camp. it was a bit awkward to put up the first couple of times, but it got much easier. like john said, it does get dirty when taking down, thanks for the tip about the tarp john...we'll have to do that. we leave the dogs in there during the day when we're around and often have breakfast out there. we've also used it quite a bit at night when it gets really buggy. it was definitely worth every penny. it also makes a great place to hang out when it's raining. it gives you just a bit more room and for us with 2 kids, 2 large labs and a 26rs (no slides) it is great for the extra space.


----------



## egregg57

we have the add a room too. we love it. got one with our first camper and now on our third camper and third add a room. once you have one you won't go back. Eric


----------



## Justman

We had one on our old pop-up. I found that it was difficult to set up and take down. Plus, I had to find a place to store it. In a PU, space is a very precious commodity! I think we used ours about 5 times in three years of camping.

One thing to keep in mind is that you'll obviously have to remove the screen room before you roll up the awning. I found out the hard way that this isn't all that easy to do in the middle of the night when a pretty strong wind/storm is coming along...


----------



## Nathan

We had one on our pop up as well. It worked well, but was a pain to setup and take down and took up a lot of space. DW loved it and I...... didn't. When DW stated that she wanted a street accessible trailer with Bathroom, micro, refrigerator, A/C, etc.... I carefully explained that she would have to give up that screened in room. She agreed and the screen room setup time has now been used with additional time to gas up the truck and slower towing speed.








All I ask is PLEASE don't let her know they make these things!!!


----------



## BoaterDan

Nathan said:


> We had one on our pop up as well. It worked well, but was a pain to setup and take down and took up a lot of space. DW loved it and I...... didn't. When DW stated that she wanted a street accessible trailer with Bathroom, micro, refrigerator, A/C, etc.... I carefully explained that she would have to give up that screened in room. She agreed and the screen room setup time has now been used with additional time to gas up the truck and slower towing speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I ask is PLEASE don't let her know they make these things!!!


She didn't notice Bob's at the rally last year?


----------



## Moosegut

I have a Paddy-O-Room and love it. We've had one on our pop-up, our last tt and now this one. We were able to bring the one from the last tt and just buy new front panels for it. We always set it up for extended stays and set it up for weekend stays depending on the bugginess, time we get in, weather, etc. It does not take long to set up - Usually takes longer to take down as you want to make sure you pack it away clean. I think they are well worth the money. Gives you an extra room 8 foot by 15 foot (in our case). Bought it here. Advanced RV

Here's a shot of one end. You can see the neat, clean EXTRA space it gives you.


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> I have a and love it. We've had one on our pop-up, our last tt and now this one. We were able to bring the one from the last tt and just buy new front panels for it. We always set it up for extended stays and set it up for weekend stays depending on the bugginess, time we get in, weather, etc. It does not take long to set up - Usually takes longer to take down as you want to make sure you pack it away clean. I think they are well worth the money. Gives you an extra room 8 foot by 15 foot (in our case). Bought it here. Advanced RV
> 
> Here's a shot of one end. You can see the neat, clean EXTRA space it gives you.


Scott, does it really block the ability to latch your door open?
This is a great thread addressing casual research that we have been conducting for a season or 2. We've seen a few in place and spoken to a couple of you who own them...and then traded-up to our toy-box and found that there were a few other related things to consider with this set-up.

Can anyone highlight the differences between a _Paddy-O-Room_ and an_ Add-A-Room_ and any other brands?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I don't think there are much differences between the two, other then maybe what options are available. It is important to note, that the add on screen rooms that are available for pop-ups are different then those for drum type awnings that the Outbacks have.

Also, for you sayanora, do you have the LE edition with the power awning? I'm not sure if they will work with the power awnings.

Tim


----------



## 3LEES

We bought the Patty O'Room for our 21RS a little over a year ago. We bought it onsale from Camping World. I think we purchased it for about $400.00 Worth every penny.

We love the additional living space it provides. We put it up when we are staying somewhere more than a day.

As far as latching the door open with the screen room installed, we can on our 21RS. However, the plastic latch is all but useless (replaced it twice). We just leave the door open without latching. That works fine, as long as there is not a strong wind.


----------



## Sayonara

no power awning.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

My wife made ours from netting, twill tape, and snaps. It is light-weight, machine washable, and easy to put up and take down.

Randy


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> Scott, does it really block the ability to latch your door open?
> This is a great thread addressing casual research that we have been conducting for a season or 2. We've seen a few in place and spoken to a couple of you who own them...and then traded-up to our toy-box and found that there were a few other related things to consider with this set-up.
> 
> Can anyone highlight the differences between a _Paddy-O-Room_ and an_ Add-A-Room_ and any other brands?


Yes, it does keep the rear door from opening all the way, but that's because I moved my awning down so the front arm would not be in front of the bunkroom windows. The screen room would also have to line up across those windows too and prevent their opening when the screen was up if I hadn't moved it. I just bungee cord the door to the awning arm.
Keeping the rear door from opening all the way also maintains the view out of the large window by the door. It's great to be able to see through the window and not see the backside of the door. Again, even without the screenroom, the door is bungeed to the awning arm.


----------

